# Notebook Kauf (?)



## Spoooky (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe. 

Und zwar will ich mir ein Notebook anschaffen. Es sollte schon eines sein womit man auch spielen kann, nur leider kosten die heutigen Gaming Notebooks ne ganze Stange Geld. Da ich erst 17 bin und noch nicht soviel Geld verdiene kann man verstehen das ich irgendwo ein Limit habe. 
(Liegt in etwa bei 900€ - 1000 €)

Ich verlange nicht das man die neuesten Spiele wie Gta 4 oder Crysis auf höchster Grafik spielen kann, mittel würde auch reichen.

Könnt Ihr mir da eines empfehlen ?

Ich hatte auch schonmal nachgesehen, habe aber nicht sonderlich viel gefunden bzw kenne mich damit nicht so sehr aus.

Könnt Ihr mir sagen ob der Laptop solche Spiele spielen könnte ?

Technische Daten: 
15,4 `` großer Bildschirm mit integrierter WebCam
desweiteren ist ein Core 2 Dou T8300 Prozessor mit 2 x 2,4 Ghz verbaut.
Bei der Grafikkarte handelt es sich um eine Geforce Nvidia 8600M-GT mit 256MB Speicher ( Sie spielt alle z.Z erhältlichen PC-Games ??????)
2GB Arbeitsspeicher
8X DVD +/- RW Brenner
Seagate 120 GB  7200RPM HDD
7 in 1 Kartenleser
Windows Vista Home Premium

(W-Lan etc hab ich alles weggelassen)

So, hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen und ein paar Vorschläge machen.


----------



## midnight (24. Juli 2009)

Also mit der 8600m gt kann ich crysis wars mit mühe und not auf low spielen. Wenn du wirklich daddeln willst, dann solltest du schon mehr ausgeben oder du musst deine Ansprüche nach unten korrigieren.

so far


----------



## Spoooky (24. Juli 2009)

Hab ja geschrieben das ich solche spiele nicht auf höchster grafik spielen will 

Und ich denke für 900-1000 € kann man schon was vernünftiges zum spielen finden.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Juli 2009)

Schau mal hier,damit sollte sogar Crysis kein Problem sein 
notebooknet.de - MSI GX623-8647VHP 00165112-SKU2

Das blässt ne 8600 mGT locker weg


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2009)

also, es gibt für den preis notebooks mit ner 4650 GDDR3 - das wäre zur zeit die wohl beste lösung. ist auch deutlich stärker als nur ne 8600m GT. 

hier zB ein samsung, is auch ne gute firma: Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Edira

oder mit ner 9600m GT DDR3, die ist ähnlich, aber schon wa schwächer: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/samsung+r560+aura+t6400+daluka  aber vlt. willst du ja unbedingt nvidia. 


kosten beide sogar nur 800€, und bis 1000€ findest du da eh nix wirklich stärkeres.


*edit* das MSI mit der 4670 wäre wohl noch ein bisschen stärker, aber nicht viel, vlt. 10%. muss man schauen, ob es das einem wert ist. in 3Dmark06 als anhaltspunkt: die 9600m GT ca. 6000 punkte, die 4650 c.a 7000, die 4670 ca. 7500.


----------



## Spoooky (24. Juli 2009)

Erstmal danke für Eure Antworten, weiß ich zu schätzen.  

Ich werde mir alle mal anschauen. Ich selbst hab auch noch eins gefunden und finde es garnicht mal so übel. Was es wirklich taugt müsst Ihr mir allerdings sagen da Ihr die Profis seid. 

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/no...as126c+gamer+special+22/action/add_merkzettel

€dit: Habe mir jetzt alle angesehen und tendiere mehr zu dem *
S*amsung R560-Aura T6400 Daluka.

Für mehr Vorschläge und Berwertungen zu meinem genannten Notebook bin ich offen.


----------



## Artur72 (24. Juli 2009)

Kauf doch bei Deviltech, Mysn oder Hawkforce

[Sammelthread] Compal KHLB2 Barebones - Forum de Luxx

Hier gibs Infos!!


----------



## Spoooky (24. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte mir mein Notebook nicht selbst zusmmenstellen, würde es sehr gerne fertig kaufen.

Bitte noch einmal meinen vorigen Post ansehen und das Notebook dort bewerten.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Juli 2009)

also das verlinkte ASUS würde ich nicht nehmen, bei dem hat die Grafikkarte nur DDR2 RAM und das kostet doch erheblich Leistung ...

Das Samsung R560-Aura T6400 Daluka macht widerum nen sehr guten Eindruck und ist ja schon für 739€ zu haben


----------



## Spoooky (24. Juli 2009)

Okay, wenn das hier noch ein paar Leute so sehen sollten dann werde ich das nehmen. 

Möchte nur noch ein paar Meinungen hören da ich hinterher sicher sein will auch das richtige gekauft zu haben.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Juli 2009)

Ich würde auch zum samsung raten ,immerhin kommt die HD 4650 auf Rund 25 % mehr FPS als eine 9600 mGT


----------



## Spoooky (24. Juli 2009)

Bin zwischen dem 
*
Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Edira*

und dem

*Samsung R560-Aura T6400 Daluka*

hin und hergerissen.

Das *Edira* hat die HD4650 GraKa, das *Daluka *hat dafür *DDR3 SDRAM *statt *DDR2*, was das Edira hat. 

Es soll halt auch zum Gamen reichen, bei den neuesten Speicherfressenden Games eben nicht auf höchster Grafik, mittlere  sollten sie aber schon flüssig spielen können.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Juli 2009)

Dann wäre das Edira die bessere wahl .


----------



## Spoooky (25. Juli 2009)

Ok, auch mit ddr3 wäre daluka schlechter weil hab gelesen das ddr3 besser ist als ddr2. 
Weil bei meinem verlinkten war CPU höher, nur die GraKa hatte DDR2, was angeblich weniger Leistung bedeutet. Wieviel weniger denn, wenns nicht soo megamäßig ist würde ich nämlich dieses nehmen. Hier nochmal der Link.

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/gaming/asus+x57vn+as126c+gamer+special+22


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2009)

ja, das edira is besser. das "normale" RAM spiel kaum eine rolle, das mit DDR2 vs. DDR3 betrifft das grafikram. beim GLEICHEN grafikchip is (G)DDR3 deutlich besser, aber bei unterschiedlichen chips kann ein besserer mit DDR2 immer noch schneller sein als ein schlechter mit DDR3.


----------



## Spoooky (25. Juli 2009)

Und bei meinem verlinkten ? Das hat ne Geforce 9650, hat aber nur DDR2. Dafür aber mehr CPU etc. Wieviel schlechter wäre es als das Edira ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2009)

das edira hat doch ne 4650 mit GDDR3 - die ist so oder so BESSER als ne 9650, erst recht wenn die nur DDR2 hat. ne 4650 mit GDDR3 ist sogar besser bzw. mind. in etwa gleichgut wie ne 9650 mit DDR3.


als anhaltspunkt 3Dmark06:  

eine 4650 mit DDR2 mind. 4900 Punkte, mit GDDR bis zu 7200 Punkte. im schnitt ca. 6000

eine 9650 mit DDR2 nur 4100 punkte, mit DDR3 bis zu maximal 6000. im Schnitt ca. 5000.


----------



## Spoooky (25. Juli 2009)

Ok dann wirds das Edira sein. 
Noch eine Frage: Wenn ich unterwegs online spielen möchte käme ja nur so ein Surf Stick in Frage. Reichen die Dinger um Online Spiele flüssig zu spielen oder ist dafür die Verbindung zu mies ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2009)

also, je nach game reicht ja sogar 56k, da ja oft nur die koordinaten und ein paar aktionen übermittelt werden. wo ich allerdings nen schwachpunkt sehe: die latenz... du musst ja zum nächstens funkmast "senden" und auch empfangen - ich glaub nicht, dass das bei action-titeln was wird.

zudem wird der akku beim gamen deutlich weniger laufen, vlt. 1/3 maximal, wenn du das laptop auslastest.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Juli 2009)

1 Std. höchstens
Mit Akku zocken bringt meist nicht viel .


----------



## Spoooky (25. Juli 2009)

Der Akku wäre nicht das Problem, da wo ich ihn meistens mit hinnehmen werde gibts Steckdosen.
Nur halt wegen Surf Stick, möchte damit gerne Online games wie Metin2 oder WoW (spiele ich nicht, nur so in der Art wegen Vergleich) spielen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Juli 2009)

Jo ,aber selbst wenn der Akku voll ist wirst du da nicht groß über eine Stunde kommen .


----------



## Spoooky (26. Juli 2009)

Nein, das meine ich nicht. Steckdose + Akku raus + Kabel = Spielen ohne Probleme. 

Nur halt wegen dem doofen Surfstick, angeblich soll man damit Schwierigkeiten haben, Internet Surfen soll gehen aber für Internet Spiele solls nicht reichen. Hat da wer Erfahrung mit ?


----------



## Spoooky (26. Juli 2009)

*Push


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2009)

der ping soll wie gesagt nicht gut sein, was ja bei der technik auch nicht verwunderlich ist.


----------



## Apollon2000 (13. August 2009)

Weil hier einige über Hawkforce gesprochen haben, poste ich nochmal meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem Shop. Geht ja vielleicht vielen so, dass sie nicht wissen, welche Clevo Shops seriös sind.
Bezieht sich jetzt mehr auf den Shop, als konkret auf das Produkt.
Wenn dazu Fragen sind, könnt ihr mich auch anschreiben.

Onlineshop/Bestelldatum: 

Ich habe mir bei mehreren Anbietern von Clevo-Geräten Angebote zuschicken lassen und von Hawkforce ein gutes Angebot bekommen. Er machte auf mich den seriösesten Eindruck vor allem durch eine schnelle Antwort.
Prompt folgte die Bestellung von 2 Notebooks.

Bestellungshop: Hawkforce
URL: www.hawkforce.de
Bestelldatum: Montag 27. Juli
Bezahlung: Montag 27. Juli Vorkasse
Geldeingang: Mittwoch 29 Juli
Lieferdatum: Freitag 31. Juli

Bestellte Konfiguration/Preis:
T9900 2x3,06 GHZ
500 GB Toshiba 5400 rpm
GTX 260
4 GB DDR 3
Fingerprint
Webcam
Bluetooth
non Glare

Preis 1489€

Positives:

Habe mir von verschiedenen Anbieter Angebote schicken lassen (EMAIL) und nur er konnte mir eine Antwort in weniger als einer Stunde schicken. 
Ich war mir noch nicht 100 % sicher, welchen Prozessor ich nehmen soll, und er hat mir bei der Auswahl geholfen.
Der Support ist wirklich sehr gut, ich bestelle wirklich viel Kram im Internet und hatte schon mit vielen Shops zu tun, aber so ein schneller (auch kompotenter) Support ist mir selten/nie untergekommen. 
Teilweise wird bis 22-23 Uhr innerhalb von 5-10 min geantwortet. Das ist echt ein dickes +.
War mir auch sehr wichtig, falls mit dem Gerät etwas mal nicht stimmt, oder ich Probleme hab, dass ich schnell Hilfe bekomme und da nicht so eine Schlaftablette am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzt. Macht den Eindruck, als ob hier der Kunde mal wirklich König ist.

Ich hatte auch ein kleines Problem mit meinem Fingerprint Treiber unter WIn7.
Auch hier wurden mir Lösungsvorschläge gebracht und ich konnte das Problem beheben.
Die Lieferung erfolgte nach eigener Bestimmung in einem Zeitfenster von 2 h. Hatte 13:15 Uhr bis 15.15 Uhr ausgewählt, 13:30 kam das feine Ding. ( zur Absprache wurde ich angerufen  )
Das Gerät war sehr sauber und sicher verpackt. Keine Beanstandungen. Vergleichbar mit Amazon. Da ich leider in meinem Display 2 Subpixelfehler habe, fragte ich direkt, ob ein Austausch möglich ist. Da der Hersteller es bei 2 Subpixelfehler nicht tauschen muss, habe ich äußerst höflich angeboten bekommen, dass er das Display auf Kulanz tauscht.
Mein Notebook wird nun diesen Freitag von der Spedition abgeholt und das Barebone wird getauscht. Bis spätestens nächste Woche Mittwoch soll ich ein neues erhalten.  

Soo. Edit:
Das Notebook sollte am Fr. um 19 Uhr abgeholt werden und die Spedition war pünktlich um 19:04 Uhr bei mir. Gestern kam es um 9 Uhr morgens zurück und diesmal ist alles super!
Kein Pixelfehler nach genauer Suche und sonst auch top zufrieden.. Hat alles gut geklappt.

Negatives:

2 Pixelfehler, jedoch nicht wirklich der Fehler von Hawkforce und sofortiger Tausch aus Kulanz.

Weiterempfehlung:

Klar und deutlich.
Super schneller Service + Guter Preis.

Wenn Ihr Fragen habt, schreibt mir einfach.

Mfg Appo


----------

